# Puppy countdown!! Anyone else doing this?



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

Our new puppy comes home in 19 days.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes, but I have twice as long to wait... not until Oct.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

How exciting!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine will be born in a week. Then 8 weeks of waiting. Mid november for me.

Do you have any picture of the pup?


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

Not sure which one is ours yet. We spoke with the breeder back in the spring. Boy, has it been a long wait.


----------



## AusGSD (Aug 23, 2009)

I picked up my Pup 5 days ago, I had to wait 8 weeks for her. Was worth the wait.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1178723&page=2#Post1178723

Here are some pics.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm waiting, but for many more puppies. She's due the 19th! I'm so excited to see her first litter!!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Angela I can't wait to see what those little buggars look like!!


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

yup we are doing the countdow too... about the same amount of time as you! we are lucky enough to be able to go visit with all the puppies a couple times a week. its been great watching them grow up.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Aww.. I remember the countdown.

I was a crazy lady for the last weeks of my wait. As soon as the breeder and I choose what puppy was mine, I was having withdrawls from pictures and snuggles! My poor breeder was so good though! She updates 2 times per week with photo's and stories.


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

16 days!









I'll be looking for a post with itty bitty puppy pics from you, Angela!


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

13 days!!

Still shopping for a small to medium crate with or without a divider. Any recommendations?

Toys? Check.

Food? On order.

Supplements? On order.

Collar and leash? Check.

Love? Check!


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

i have my toys
hubby won't let me get a collar until we have puppy to try it on.
food still have to pick up -
we don't have a definitive date to pick up yet - but probably anytime after the 25th. we went to play with them last night - its amazing how much they change day by day week by week!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

My boy was born on the 11th. Yay! Don't know which one yet. There were six boys in the litter so one of them is mine. Now 8 weeks of waiting begin. At least he is now a pup and no longer a fetus. That's an improvement!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I waited almost exactly nine months for my boy. It was like being pregnant except my baby had fur and four legs.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ElaineI waited almost exactly nine months for my boy. It was like being pregnant except my baby had fur and four legs.


I waited 4 years for Stark. It was so hard!!! I knew I wanted a dog, found my breeder, fell in love with her dogs, watch them grow and accomplish great things, then had to wait until I graduated and had enough time, energy and money.. Now he is here and I couldn't be more happier!

It is definitely worth the wait!

I can't wait to see pictures of your new arrival!


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

Wow, four years? 

The countdown has been moved up! He'll be here on Friday.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Ranch DogWow, four years?
> 
> The countdown has been moved up! He'll be here on Friday.


Yes, four years. As a full time student I knew I didn't have the funds or time for a puppy, especially with all I wanted to do with them so I had to wait. I had the breeder, just needed to wait.. It was hard. Very hard. But now I couldn't be happier!

Friday is only a few short days away! 

How exciting!

I will be watching for pictures!!!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote: Aww.. I remember the countdown.
> 
> I was a crazy lady for the last weeks of my wait.


LOL - People would try to have a conversation about something else and all I could think of or hear was "Puppy, Puppy, Puppy"


----------



## DakotaSpirit (Jan 3, 2008)

Ranch Dog-If I am not mistaken, you are also a member of HC correct? I think I have been following along on your journey on the New Puppy Forum (along with sharing pictures of my own shepherd, Shiloh).

Can't wait to see more pictures of your new guy in a few days!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

We went through it last year -- this is SO VERY HARD!!!

Congratulations to all expecting Moms and Dads!!

Tanya


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

i think tyeson will be coming home early next week...


----------



## valkyriegsd (Apr 20, 2000)

I've just finished the 'countdown til delivery' and beginning the 'countdown til delivery to ME'...







So 8 weeks to go! I want to see LOTS of puppy pics to tide me over!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

exciting times. you'll probably lose weight from all
of the anticipation. good luck.

did you puppy proof the house?


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

DakotaSpirit- Yep, that's me!







Good to see you and Shiloh!

doggiedad- I *think* it's puppy-proofed. But if memory serves, the first few days with the puppy will refine my efforts. We have a safe area for our toddler and a place within that safe area where the puppy can get a break from our baby boy. It's a multi-layed approach really.


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

One. More. Day.

I can hardly stand it!!

The car is already packed and re-packed for the trip to the airport. And I'm bringing the camera.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

That's so exciting. Where is the puppy coming from?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So exciting!

I will be watching for pictures!

Congrats again, and try to get some sleep...


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

tyeson will be coming home on saturday afternoon. we arn't telling the kids yet - it will be torture if we tell them. and the surpirse will be great! got alot of things to do though. well basically just picking up their toys and setting up the crate. i think everything else is ready to go -


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

kkms- Oh my! I could only imagine being a kid in your house! What an exciting day for you all!!









We're up in north Florida and he'll be coming from south Florida. The breeder is von Jagenstadt.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Which color collar is he?


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

I find out tonight.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So exciting!

Please be sure to let us know and um... pictures!!!


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

Yellow puppy!!! He's perfect. We're already smitten with him.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Woo he's a cute one. So how many time have you watched his youtube video?









By the way, just curious - what did you tell the breeder you wanted in a pup?


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

I am looking foward to hearing a step by step! You have one day! (I still have one month)! He is so cute..... I mean handsome! ha ha

I would like to know what you told the breeder you were looking for also.


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

bcannie and Jason Lin-

We have a one year old toddler so top priority was a stable temperament. Beyond that, we wanted a healthy dog that would enjoy farm life but not have too high a prey drive. My first GSD was "linebred" (inbred) and suffered from serious health problems so we avoided breeders that were concentrating lines. We also have a local Shutzhund club that we would like to join. All of which added up to the breeder selecting one of the more sociable pups with lower prey drive.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Such a cutie!!!

Do you have a name yet?

Good luck today!!!


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

about 30 more hours til tyeson pick up - eeekkkk -- we are hoping that since he already knows us it will be a smoother transmission - its the nighttime crating i am not looking forward too!


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

pictures? you said you wanted pictures? ok here you go - i would be interested in what people think his coat will turn out to be. (i'm scared)


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG I'm melting! I love him!!














I haven't read the whole thread but I'm assuming this is your new pup? YAY! lol Can't wait to watch as this handsome devil grows up!


----------



## jamcy1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello Ranch Dog, congratulations on your "Yellow Boy" puppy. We got "Black Boy" from the same litter this morning. So far, everything has been perfect and we just love him.


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

Hi there, jamcy1! Glad black pup is doing well! We are working on a name for our pup. Have you picked out one for the black pup?

Yellow pup is great. Did very well last night in the crate in our room and 'helped' with the farm chores last night and this morning. He and our son are so funny together. Our son knows to give the pup his toys rather than play tug, so he gives him a toy and then claps his hands and laughs when the puppy takes it. It's like having TWO adorable toddlers in the house! LOL. Glad one of them will grow up fast.









Anyone know a gentle way to clean the ink out of his ear?

Here are some pictures:


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

What a cutie. Love the ones of him trying to chew his foot off.

LEAVE THE INK ALONE. It will wear off on it's own.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

That foot chewing is adorable!

Quick question - is the ear coloring another way to mark the dogs like collars or ribbons before they are sold? Where does the coloring come from? Sorry for my ignorance on that matter - just curious


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AngelesVonLobosThat foot chewing is adorable!
> 
> Quick question - is the ear coloring another way to mark the dogs like collars or ribbons before they are sold? Where does the coloring come from? Sorry for my ignorance on that matter - just curious


The ear colouring or ink is from the tattooing they do. This is a way to mark each pup with an ID for registration. It should be left alone until it wears away, usually within a week or so.

CUTE PUPPY!!!

So happy everyone is doing well, it's great to see the new pups in their forever homes!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Just adorable. Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

Don't play with the ink, got it. Thanks!









Thanks for all the nice comments!


----------



## jamcy1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello Ranch Dog,

Yes, Andrew told us to leave it alone. It will go away. Our puppy's registration name is Nottingham Von Jagenstadt. His call name is Cangas. He is doing really good. He woke us up four times last night to go potty and then we went back to sleep. It was a much better night that I thought it was going to be. I posted some pictures in the Introductions and Welcome Mat forum.


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

Andrew mentioned that to us, too. We were only thinking about cleaning it up from the hair on the edge of his ear but it's not worth. It and it hasn't really rubbed off on anything. Hubby was thinking about bathing him but we'll wait until the ink wears off.

Glad your night went well, too! 

We've noticed our boy is very smart about walking on the shady cement only when he goes out on our patio. Good Florida puppy!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Congratulations...

Big brother Jack sends his best!


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

Jack is so handsome!


----------

